# 3 Lý Do Đơn Giản Vì Sao Bạn Còn Độc Thân



## hoa_hong_tieu_muoi

Chẳng có ai là kẻ chiến thắng trong ngày Valentine cả. Mấy ngày lễ tết chỉ càng đặt người ta vào tình trạng khó xử.

Nếu bạn đang không hẹn hò thì đó sẽ là cái loa lải nhải không ngừng về sự cô đơn của mình. Còn nếu bạn đang hẹn hò, nhưng vẫn chưa đến giai đoạn nghiêm túc, thế thì lại có kiểu khó xử khác, tình huống “Mình có nên nói gì không? Hay thôi không nói nữa?” khiến bạn e ngại dù làm gì đi nữa thì nó cũng gây ấn tượng không tốt. Và nếu bạn đang ở trong một mối quan hệ nghiêm túc rồi, thì tất cả các thể loại kỳ vọng về chocolate, một bữa tối ngập tràn ánh nến cùng tiếng violin du dương, cún con và một đống thứ vớ vẩn khác sẽ xảy ra tốt nhất theo kiểu bị ép buộc, còn không thì chỉ là trò gian xảo mà thôi.

Xem tiếp:
cafethaonguyen.com/3-ly-do-don-gian-vi-sao-ban-con-doc-than/

- - - - - 
Cafe Thảo Nguyên > Lắng nghe cảm giác!
28B Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Buôn Ma Thuột
Tel: *0500 3811191 - 0937 068 997 *
Email:info@cafethaonguyen.com


----------



## longphamdoan89

Pase luôn ở đây đi lại còn phải bay qua chỗ khác đọc


----------



## nguyenlybnc

có ai ở đây không, em cô đơn quá.kkk


----------



## Herbasoul

3 lý do:
- Mị vẫn còn trẻ, thích đi chơi, tự do
- Mị muốn dành thời gian cho công việc, sự nghiệp
- Mị cảm thấy hạnh phúc với cuộc sống bây giờ của Mị


----------



## theluc89

Là chưa đến lúc phải đẻ thôi hehe


----------



## CongChuaBongBong

nhiều lý do lắm ạ


----------



## Giày Secondhand

Hmm, tỷ lệ người cô đơn gần đây đang càng ngày càng tăng cao


----------



## lopxehaitrieu

bạn còn cô đơn phần lớn là do cách giao tiếp của bạn chưa tốt khiến người ta không mến nổi thế thôi


----------



## Trà Myy

cô đơn là xu thế ))


----------



## Cuni333

nguyenlybnc đã viết:


> có ai ở đây không, em cô đơn quá.kkk


Đây nhiều người ẽ lắm nha


----------

